

Patio11 at Business of Software - zgr
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/03/26/software-for-underserved-markets/

======
acangiano
Going on a tangent here, it's a real tragedy that 90% of Patio11's business
comes from women. We'd have a much better educational system if the percentage
was closer to 50% than 100%.

~~~
solutionyogi
?? Excuse me, your comment does not make any sense to me. How is the
percentage change in buyer profile will affect educational system?

~~~
patio11
He means "It would be better if elementary education had more men in it." I'm
totally agnostic about that, although I would certainly have appreciated not
having all those _hilarious_ jokes about child rape when I told people I
wanted to be a teacher.

------
uptown
This is the guy that said everything was going just fine in Japan, and the
rest of the world should go about their business without getting involved or
trying to help, right?

~~~
83457
Read his post again

